# Time to take the guns away.........



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

...... from the FBI.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Is he fired? Reassigned? Charges filed?


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Promoted to Trump espionage unit?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> Is he fired? Reassigned? Charges filed?


https://www.thedenverchannel.com/ne...r-could-face-charges-depending-on-lab-results


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

None of the guns I carry would fire if dropped and/or picked up. Does anyone know the type of pistols FBI agents carry?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I got a nickel says he pulled the trigger picking it up.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If I "accidentally" shot someone what would happen?? The same should happen to him. I'm betting he was on hildo's detail and not one GD thing will come of it.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> None of the guns I carry would fire if dropped and/or picked up. Does anyone know the type of pistols FBI agents carry?


G22s.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

sideKahr said:


> None of the guns I carry would fire if dropped and/or picked up. Does anyone know the type of pistols FBI agents carry?


They used to issue Glock 22's and 23's but they started transitioning over the 9mm a few years back. I believe they have a special version of the Glock Gen5 17 and 19 now.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Dumb ass. Bastard should get posted to Point Barrow Alaska. These are the supposed experts that are the selected few that the left trusts to be armed.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Dumb ass. Bastard should get posted to Point Barrow Alaska. These are the supposed experts that are the selected few that the left trusts to be armed.


How about being relegated to a room full of other dipwads who just happen to cause negligent discharges?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> How about being relegated to a room full of other dipwads who just happen to cause negligent discharges?


This is beyond negligent discharge. JMHO.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

A cop down here was arrested and terminated for beating a stripper a few years ago, mixed feelings on that, but didn’t they used to follow these guys around? Interview friends, roommates etc? Make sure they were not the type who would go to the club...at all??


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

I bet he never does a "hot" backflip again.

There is a Drop it like its hot joke here somewhere, I just cant find it.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

jim-henscheli said:


> A cop down here was arrested and terminated for beating a stripper a few years ago, mixed feelings on that, but didn't they used to follow these guys around? Interview friends, roommates etc? Make sure they were not the type who would go to the club...at all??


Maybe in 1970 they would recruit the straight and narrow, but now days they are recruiting millennials straight out of college. The FBI has a code of conduct but lawsuit after lawsuit has dramatically softened what is and is not considered moral turpitude. When I got my badge if you got a DUI you would be fired in a hot second and all but black balled from police work anywhere. Now they give you a few days off paid and you have to participate in an alcohol assessment. I would not be surprised if they somehow decided this was the guns fault and not negligence. He clearly pulled the trigger when he picked it up so we all know better.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Hold my beer and watch this---


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

And the eventual _slap-on-the-wrist_ has begun.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/dancing-fbi-agent-booked-into-jail-over-back-flip-gunfire/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

For those interested....



> How long would it take for the police to confiscate every gun in America?


https://borepatch.blogspot.com/2018/06/how-long-would-it-take-for-police-to.html


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Here's an update on the dancing FBI agent:

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/judge-...flip-gunfire-incident-can-carry-weapon-again/

"During a short hearing Tuesday, Bishop had his protection order modified to allow him to carry his service weapon both on and off duty, "so long as it is done in a manner pursuant to FBI policy," Denver District Attorney spokesman Ken Lane told the Denver Post."

"Bishop's blood-alcohol tests, which won't be released, don't warrant further charges, prosecutors told the paper. Colorado law prohibits anyone from carrying a gun under the influence of alcohol.

Goddard said prosecutors had offered Bishop a plea deal but didn't disclose details."

"The defense said the man who was wounded and his family don't have an objection to Bishop carrying a weapon, reports CBS Denver. The injury was serious but the victim is expected to recover, his attorney has said."

Fortunate that someone wasn't killed! I'll bet every federal law enforcement recruit gets to watch the video from here on out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

This calls for a little trip down ND memory lane...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So he is in a bar dance ,doing flips and his test was clean. This for the same FBI that we are dealing with right now. Ok.


----------

